# How do i feed the masses with Potatoes, milk, asparagus, rye, peas, and cat tails???



## RenoSonozaki (Aug 5, 2017)

OK so now i know that i was actually going over bored on the amount of spase needed O_O
at least its better to have more than less... right?

i have 7 acres of land (about 5 that is int in use or not convenient for farming)...
i was wondering how plausible would it be to feed a large family of about 15 people in a survival scenario... and i was wondering how hard it would be to plow said 5 acres of land by hand... where we are we have a large pond for a few cows and cat tails (we plan on trying to grow wild rice as well.). 
Here is my thoughts of the situation half an acre of asparagus, acre and a half of potato's, and swapping fields of 1/2 acres of rye and peas. and then we have the pond full of cat tails (witch are edible and the leaves could help feed the cows during winter... idk whats your thoughts...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

To start with, . . . an acre and a half of potatoes, . . . will feed most of the 3rd Marine Division for 6 months, . . . or thereabouts.

Seriously, . . . with any real yield at all, . . . a 1/4 acre of potatoes will feed a good sized family all year.

Use the rest for tomatoes, . . . green beans, . . . onions, . . . beets, . . . pumpkin, . . . squash, . . . cabbage, . . . all of which can be either dried or "hilled in" over the winter and do not necessitate canning, freezing, etc.

AND, . . . it makes for a more varied menu.

Add some pinto beans, . . . yams / sweet potatoes, . . . spinach, . . . corn, . . . and a few others, . . . you will have a smorgasboard.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RenoSonozaki (Aug 5, 2017)

ok... i do not know a lot about yields so that is great to hear thank you


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

unless your planning on setting up a soup kitchen why bother feeding the masses you'll have your hands full feeding yourself.


----------



## RenoSonozaki (Aug 5, 2017)

Medic33 said:


> unless your planning on setting up a soup kitchen why bother feeding the masses you'll have your hands full feeding yourself.


when i say "feed the masses" i am referring to my large family witch is about 25 at this point 1/3 of them are in there mid 20's to 40's
with a lot of kids coming along as well i said 
BTW i said 15 in the first post because i didn't want to think to big...


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the reason for storing away food is to serve as a buffer until your self sufficiency plan kicks in - you don't really have a plan ...

not really unusual for newbies to believe gardening is just a matter of tossing seeds into a hole - takes several seasons of soiling tending to get it into some kind of productive mode - and it is literally a lifetime of learning to garden to that point where your life can depend on being productive .... and then comes the whole matter of preserving and storing any produce ....

no mention of animal husbandry - animals make gardening look eazy ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

5 Acres will feed a lot of people if managed right and with some learning involved. You must also learn to use a root cellar to store it. It will take a lot of labor.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

While plausible, you will require a lot of hand tools. Things break so extra are required. If your feeding 25, count on those 5 and above to contribute labor if all are serious about survival. Everybody works. Make sure your sanitation is well away from the pond and food.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Disclaimer: we only do backyard gardening here, but for the most part we've been very successful for several years now. I've been able to put back a lot of produce via canning. Seven people here and I still have pickles and tomatoes from 2015 in my pantry. Haven't gotten into the 2016's yet. Also dehydrated veggies from last year...

The important thing first off is the soil quality. Hubs does box gardening and he gets a combination of soil made for container grown vegetables and into that he mixes a couple of bags of cow manure. He says it's that mixture that accounts for his success. Get your soil as rich as you can. That's a large part of the battle. Pests and water are of course the other factors. Then remember to rotate crops from one year to the next. 

Good luck!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn Son,

Have you ever farmed by hand a couple of acres before?...Or how 'bout 1 acre? Or even a half acre?

My advise is to start off with some raised beds, and diversify...Also read up on the Theory of Crop Rotation so you don't kill the soil.

You will learn a shat-load by trying to farm 10-12 raised beds. Then after you perfect your system, and eliminate your errors you can then move up to a half acre, then an acre, then beyond.

But diversify your crop to find out what YOU do good, what the SOIL does good, what the CLIMATE does good, etc, etc...

Good luck!



RenoSonozaki said:


> OK so now i know that i was actually going over bored on the amount of spase needed O_O
> at least its better to have more than less... right?
> 
> i have 7 acres of land (about 5 that is int in use or not convenient for farming)...
> ...


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Go to Johnny's Seeds and do some reading Planning Tools & Calculators | Johnny's Selected Seeds

Your local extension office should have good info on what grows well, planting dates for your area and they may know local growers for local seed. Talk to the market growers in your area - ask to go help harvest and plant . Trade your labor for instruction.

No reason to wait for an event start growing part of your food now and expand a crop or two every year.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> no mention of animal husbandry - animals make gardening look eazy ....


Animals are easy! Gardening is such a drag. I need to find someone who loves to garden to come hang out with me. I can grow animals all day long! 

But on a more serious--that wasn't?--note, OP, look into and start implementing gardening practices now. I recommend Back to Eden/Ruth Stout as excellent sustainable options that can be built up now to provide a reliable, year to year survival garden long into the future.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

if you don't plan on breaking ground til after everything gets flushed, how do you plan to come up with the seed potatoes to plant an acre and have enough grow to eat and seed for following year? how do you plan to survive through a winter and a growing season if the fur were to fly in mid September and you miss planting?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Be sure and plant grape vines along the edge of the property. Train them to grow up a tee post with a 4 ft. square of hog wire mounted on the post. Water them with drip irrigation. Keep them trimmed to fit the hog wire. You will have lots of grapes to go with the tates.


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

Make sure you stock up on work gloves. Clearing even a small section for gardening will ruin your hands and even with the gloves you will still
get blisters if your not used to it. So stock up on antibiotic ointment as well.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Substance gardening takes time to learn. Start now start small so you don't give up. Much as I know they are a bunch of liberal wacko's Mother earth news has some good ideas and pointers. But consider the source with some of their claims.
Learn the produce that fits your growing season and plant accordingly, some crops go in early some middle some the end. Human body does best on verity.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> the reason for storing away food is to serve as a buffer until your self sufficiency plan kicks in - you don't really have a plan ...
> 
> not really unusual for newbies to believe gardening is just a matter of tossing seeds into a hole - takes several seasons of soiling tending to get it into some kind of productive mode - and it is literally a lifetime of learning to garden to that point where your life can depend on being productive .... and then comes the whole matter of preserving and storing any produce ....
> 
> no mention of animal husbandry - animals make gardening look eazy ....


I nominate this as one of the top 10 best posts of the year


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

No Body said:


> Make sure you stock up on work gloves. Clearing even a small section for gardening will ruin your hands and even with the gloves you will still
> get blisters if your not used to it. So stock up on antibiotic ointment as well.


you need to start a new thread and talk about this.... I need to buy more gloves tomorrow....

gloves are important!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Anything that takes gloves is a job for Mama.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

RenoSonozaki said:


> Here is my thoughts of the situation half an acre of asparagus, acre and a half of potato's, and swapping fields of 1/2 acres of rye and peas. and then we have the pond full of cat tails (witch are edible and the leaves could help feed the cows during winter... idk whats your thoughts...


My thoughts are you need to think this thru a lot more. Where you planning on getting enough seed potatoes for an acre and a half during a crisis? You ever grown a potato? Let us know what gardening experience you have.

The primary focus of my survival garden is based on the three sisters garden as practiced by the native Americans in the past. Why reinvent the wheel? Why not garden as folks did centuries ago without any modern tools. The 3 sisters are a companion planting of corn, pole beans & winter squash. Those 3 foods provide almost complete nutrition and all will store rather easily. For not a huge amount of money, you could put up enough seed, purchased from your local coop, to feed your group. I suggest you read up on it.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I have many neighbors who make a living growing and selling vegetables and flowers. Some use small (under 40 hp) tractors and implements while others use horses and horse drawn machinery/ wagons. They raise what they can eat plus enough to sell for a living. 

Even without machinery or animal power ( horse, oxen, mule) you can cultivate a garden for your family as long as you have one able bodied person and hand tools. I sold my garden tiller as I had time and needed the exercise. But make no mistake turning the garden in the fall and or spring takes three days a good 15 hours . Maybe a younger person can do it in a day but I tend to do a section at a time. 

After that it is anther 2 long days to plant . Then an hour or two every other day watering, weeding , picking , planting fall garden or subsequent plantings . You plant lettuce then a week or two later some more so that every week for weeks you got fresh lettuce to pick . Same for carrots and many other crops- you want ot spread out when it will be ready to harvest.


----------

